# Steam Pre Order Symbohl verschwunden



## Bulldozer80 (4. April 2013)

Habe mir vor graumer Zeit Company of Heroes 2 bei Steam Bestell bzw. vorbestellt. Aber kurz nachdem die Closed Beta von CoH2 erschienen ist ist auf einmal mein Pre Order symbohl aus meiner Spielebibliothek verschwunden ...nur noch der Beta Streßtest Button ist da. Keine Ahnung was da schiefgelaufen ist aber andere haben diesen Pre Order Button noch in ihrer Bibliothek.


----------



## Shona (4. April 2013)

Schau mal hier Spiel bei Steam gekauft, gegiftet aber wird nicht angezeigt - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## Bulldozer80 (4. April 2013)

Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Bulldozer80 (4. April 2013)

Gerade mal ausprobiert was dort stand aber hat nix geholfen leider


----------

